# Going to Pavones, Costa Rica



## Kyle_Alexander (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey guys id appreciate it if anyone has any experience fly fishing here or anywhere on the pacific side of costa rica. I have never seen the pacific ocean so i have no idea what i should be looking for or what fly to use. going on a surf trip but i will bring my fly rod and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on what flys, and what areas i should be looking in. thanks in advance


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

I lived in Pavones for 10 years.. There's snook in the mouth of rio claro.. Right where the wave is.. Tough fly fishing but doable on a high tide. I'd bring a spin rod with rapalas, jigs.. I know a great Capt that live baits/ chums. Best way to get a rooster on fly. PM me and id be happy to talk further about the area.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Rio Claro yesterday


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

There was a guy in town named Macho. He has a panga and is reasonable. He launches it down at the bottom of the point where the wave ends. This was a long time ago but if he's around he knows how to catch fish out there.


----------

